# July Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck to everyone! 
Wow, so many great pics, it going to be hard to choose my favorites.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

11 members have voted, have you picked your favs?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

it's time to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

37 members have voted, have you! 
Voting closes on SUNDAY 07-30-2017 at 08:13 Pm.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*41 votes* so far, and the poll closed later today


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time's runni g out to vote! Poll closes at 08:13 Pm.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations Otter!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Otter, beautiful picture!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Otter, what a beautiful picture, thanks also to everyone who submitted a photo they are all wonderful!.


----------

